# Ready For A Long Night Studying FreeBSD Driver Development (:



## RedPhoenix (Dec 21, 2018)

So I'll be triple-booting Windows, Linux (Peppermint OS), and FreeBSD 12.0 Release...   I'll try-hard to get the Wireless working, but it'll probably end up in me losing the src Tree, and ending up with a wiped HDD.   :3   What is the worst disaster you guys have dealt with, by the way?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> What is the worst disaster you guys have dealt with, by the way?


I've had many over the past 2 decades. From incorrectly editing a partition table (and nuking all data in the process) to doing a `rm -rf *` in the wrong directory (I thought the current directory was /usr/ports but it was /usr/, aargh). To be honest, if you don't occasionally make mistakes like this you're not doing anything worthwhile. It's mistakes like these that will give you instant experience, hopefully the mistake was bad enough to have you remember it the next time you have to do something similar


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I've had many over the past 2 decades. From incorrectly editing a partition table (and nuking all data in the process) to doing a `rm -rf *` in the wrong directory (I thought the current directory was /usr/ports but it was /usr/, aargh). To be honest, if you don't occasionally make mistakes like this you're not doing anything worthwhile. It's mistakes like these that will give you instant experience, hopefully the mistake was bad enough to have you remember it the next time you have to do something similar


Ah yes, "rm -rf *"...   The number one Command for noobs.      I almost fell for it possibly at one point.      Also, I saw a post on Reddit that had comments talking about someone's little brother learning "Hello World!!" and then telling everyone he was a "Coder".      Then some Redditor told that guy to "throw him in the deep end."   It had to do with Minecraft, and we both know how cryptic Java messages can be...


----------



## aht0 (Dec 27, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> What is the worst disaster you guys have dealt with, by the way?



Worst so far.. I had had a long night up, at one point I wanted to test something and I inserted RAM stick but the machine was still powered on.. I realized what I had done 1s after inserting the RAM. It ended up with fried main board, cpu and RAM.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 27, 2018)

Long, long ago, I had nothing to do one day so I was just relaxing and laying in bed when I was called to service a customer with a software problem. I arrived but told they found out they had done something wrong and there was no problem so I could leave but I noticed they had a maintenance schedule to have their disks cleaned the next day (remember those days?) so I figured--I'm here--so I'll go ahead and do that.

The process involved opening a side door to the spinning disks, dipping a swab into alcohol and, with a tongue depressor, run it along the spinning disks to remove any build up. I didn't bring tongue depressors with me, and the next day was a Friday and I was pretty sure I'd have nothing to do, so I used a screw driver instead. 

Need I say more?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2018)

aht0 said:


> I had had a long night up, at one point I wanted to test something and I inserted RAM stick but the machine was still powered on..


Been there, done that. Also managed to yank out a PCI card while the machine was still powered on. This was long before hot-plugging became the norm. Oops. Luckily no shorts and things kept working. Slot was still good, as was the card I yanked. Nowadays I triple check the power, even pull out the power cords, before I open the machine. Unless I'm absolutely dead certain the machine is able to hot-plug cards.


----------



## justinnoor (Dec 27, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I didn't bring tongue depressors with me, and the next day was a Friday and I was pretty sure I'd have nothing to do, so I used a screw driver instead. Need I say more?



Just curious as to how that conversation went. Or did you just flat out tell them you used a screwdriver?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 27, 2018)

justinnoor Don't recall. They were really nice people though and had a backup and it was the end of the day. Worst part was it ruined my day. 

Then there was the time a customer had a problem. My boss in Chicago told me to check the power supply connections cause they had a solder issue. I was to twist the connections to see if they were loose. Yeah. Right. Like that ever happens. 

So he flew down from Chicago to help me out. First thing he did was grabbed those posts and they spun like a ferris wheel. 

This is why kids my age should never have been given the right to vote.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 10, 2019)

aht0 said:


> Worst so far.. I had had a long night up, at one point I wanted to test something and I inserted RAM stick but the machine was still powered on.. I realized what I had done 1s after inserting the RAM. It ended up with fried main board, cpu and RAM.


Oh my dear Daemon...      That's like a Geek creepypasts.   D:   I feel your pain, man...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 10, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Long, long ago, I had nothing to do one day so I was just relaxing and laying in bed when I was called to service a customer with a software problem. I arrived but told they found out they had done something wrong and there was no problem so I could leave but I noticed they had a maintenance schedule to have their disks cleaned the next day (remember those days?) so I figured--I'm here--so I'll go ahead and do that.
> 
> The process involved opening a side door to the spinning disks, dipping a swab into alcohol and, with a tongue depressor, run it along the spinning disks to remove any build up. I didn't bring tongue depressors with me, and the next day was a Friday and I was pretty sure I'd have nothing to do, so I used a screw driver instead.
> 
> Need I say more?


Sounds like the Drives were SCSI...


----------

